# Garden City report??



## cocky (Jun 21, 2010)

Anybody been catching anything down there? I'm coming down this weekend.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

big pomps and big whiting


----------



## rabbitdog (Feb 18, 2011)

Are the pomps and whiting being caught from the pier or the surf?


----------



## cocky (Jun 21, 2010)

You gonna be down rabbitdog?


----------



## rabbitdog (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm comming down Friday night and staying all week. i will mostly fish the surf. i will fish GC pier a couple of times if anything is biting.


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

U fish the surf in GC or somewhere else?


----------



## rabbitdog (Feb 18, 2011)

GC Surfside and HBSP


----------



## cocky (Jun 21, 2010)

Sounds good. Il be down Sunday and wont probably fish until early monday morning. Might see yall around.


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

Ill be down at hbsp starting Saturday. Ill be on the jetty Saturday probably until round 10:30ish....I will be at the surf sunday and probably Tuesday. Monday we will be at the boat parade and maybe on the surf later. Ill have a blue foldiing chair and single rod. Stop by and say hi


----------



## rabbitdog (Feb 18, 2011)

With all these great fishing reports I might stay around the house tomorrow and work on some reels. i have a couple that need the worm gear and pawl replaced. i didn't have time to work on them the last i was down so this might be a good time to do it. So everybody hit the surf if i don't go they will be bitting for sure.


----------



## rabbitdog (Feb 18, 2011)

I didn't get down till Saturday noon (7/2) went to GC house with the red roof on Sunday morning. Nice SW wind, fished for about 1 hr. then happened to think I for got to renew my fishing license, fished about another 1/2 hr and got cold feet about getting a ticket. Got my new license and went back Monday morning fished from 6:30 til about 11 caught one whitting. Called my friend Jerry and he and i fished Tuesday morning between the rocks at GC. I caught 2 - 2# pompano and a large bull whitting. Same time same place Wednesday morning i caught the 2 largested whitting i've ever caught and 2 - 1# plus Pompano Jerry caught one whitting. Thursday morning went to same place and fished solo no wind and surf was slick caught one average whitting. Should have listen to Jerry and stayed home. Friday morning wind was strong out of the south, surf was rough could not keep 4oz out, did manage 1 average size whitting. All fish were caught on sand fleas. We had a hard time finding fleas, I did catch a few down at SS. Conditions were worse Saturday so I stayed home. Stayed around the house Sunday and did a did a little yard work and cleaned up my gear. Took 6 reels to Jerry to get cleaned up and serviced. Stopped at Garden City Bait and Tackle to get some parts I though I needed but Bob checked the reel and found out it just need some adjustments. He didn't charge me for taking it apart and making the adjustments. Good guy he will treat you right. Left about 5 headed back to Monroe and the Monday morning grind.


----------



## cocky (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice, i stayed on the pier for the most part. Caught a few whiting, some decent pomps, a few blues here and there, one spot and a ton of spade fish. I brought one 5-6 foot shark to the pier. I fought him for 5 minutes or so and he finally wrapped me in the pilings on the pier. I hooked into another one, but there was no slowing it down. One guy was casting a net in the surf off the pier and caught a nice red and one kid caught a really nice pomp (3 pounds +). I tried fishing in the surf one night, but the wind was horrible and i only had a 2 oz weight so that wasnt happening.


----------



## catfish218 (Sep 26, 2009)

What are you catching them on?


----------



## cocky (Jun 21, 2010)

shrimp and anything small that i caught. haha


----------

